# Cutie Patootey in Houston



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh my, this girl could be Steve's twin! I would love her but no second dog for us right now. Please share if you're in/near Houston. She is ADORABLE! 14 lbs of fluff, so on the big side - more to love! :wub::wub::wub:

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Houston, TX | Sarah


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

What a great dog for some lucky person or family!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I mean, seriously? They're like twins! I want someone I know to get her!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow Celeta!! They really could be brother and sister. I'm glad she was rescued. Too bad you couldn't just sneak her home and hope no one would notice.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sarah and Steve do look like brother and sister and her name begins with an "S" like Steve's. I hope she finds her furever home...she sure is a beauty. :wub:


----------

